

Rdio opens to the public (like Spotify for the US)  - aresant
http://blog.rdio.com/post/897797223/grandopening

======
est
Like Spotify? More like Last.FM with a cheap AIR client. In fact the main
reason I love about Spotify is the state-of-the-art desktop client.

~~~
johns
I've never used Spotify, but I'd equate rdio to lala with a subscription
pricing scheme instead of last.fm. I agree with you on the desktop client
though. It is sub-par.

------
modeless
Doesn't Spotify have a lot of free options? This is just another subscription
music service. What makes Rdio better than last.fm subscriptions, Pandora One,
Zune Pass, Napster, and Rhapsody?

~~~
jessep
Yeah, this really doesn't seem at all like Spotify. The beauty of Spotify is
the amazing, AMAZING quality of their free offering. Using it enough makes you
kind of itch for the paid one a little, because it has some nice additional
features, and eventually you try to upgrade.

Then the fact that you don't actually live in the UK gets exposed by your
credit card and you go back to the free/proxied version :) Regardless, another
Yahoo Music/Rhapsody/whatever really doesn't seem like a big deal.

~~~
Qz
How is Spotify at making coherent playlists? I'm tempted to try it, but I'm
beyond satisfied with how well Pandora queues up songs in a sensible order
without jarring transitions, and I'm wondering if Spotify is comparable in
that respect.

~~~
nixy
Imo, it is. Spotify has a very well-crafted queuing system.

------
kablamo
And like Spotify, this is US only (+ Canada).

~~~
raesene
according to [http://www.spotify.com/int/help/faq/availability/country-
ava...](http://www.spotify.com/int/help/faq/availability/country-
availability/) Spotifys currently available in Sweden, Norway, Finland, the
UK, France, Spain and the Netherlands

